# Mediaeval medicine beats MRSA



## Brian G Turner (Mar 30, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-32117815



> A 1,000-year-old treatment for eye infections could hold the key to killing antibiotic-resistant superbugs, experts have said.
> 
> Scientists recreated a 9th Century Anglo-Saxon remedy using onion, garlic and part of a cow's stomach.
> 
> They were "astonished" to find it almost completely wiped out staphylococcus aureus, otherwise known as MRSA.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Mar 30, 2015)

Garlic is well known to kill lots of bacteria.
Onion does kill some.

I wonder about the tripe (cow's tummy)?


----------



## bedlamite (Jun 22, 2015)

I have a theory, hatched this weekend whilst making a fence (?) about killer infections etc. Certain species, for example, the Vulture, act as a natural infection break in their environment. It's grisly I know, but if we were to feed said bird, say MRSA infected cadavers, we should be able to isolate whatever enzyme in their gut enables them to deal with it, and develop it into a therapy?


----------



## Parson (Jun 22, 2015)

bedlamite said:


> I have a theory, hatched this weekend whilst making a fence (?) about killer infections etc. Certain species, for example, the Vulture, act as a natural infection break in their environment. It's grisly I know, but if we were to feed said bird, say MRSA infected cadavers, we should be able to isolate whatever enzyme in their gut enables them to deal with it, and develop it into a therapy?



Gross hardly covers it!  But it is an interesting idea. I wonder if anyone would allow such an action? ---- Doubts it.


----------



## Mirannan (Jun 26, 2015)

MRSA is merely Staphlococcus aureus with a couple of tweaks, and that particular bug is rather sensitive to stomach acid - which is rather stronger than most toilet cleaners, in terms of acidity. In fact, it seems that apart from its other functions stomach acid is the first line of defence against GI infections.

BTW, the tripe might actually be a relevant part of the remedy. It's probably crawling with "friendly" bugs.


----------

